# Cambridgeshire folks - Anyone know Max/Ashill Edward?



## marmalade76 (12 January 2011)

15.1 bay gelding, foaled 1991, NFxTB, small star, few white hairs on bridge of nose, white hairs on right side of tail, no white on legs. Very fine and light weight, very quick, sharp and spooky, carries tail high.

Was sold by Bugsey Malone on here in June or July 2006 to a family based in Cambridgeshire, hopefully she will add more details.

Would like to know that he's OK as I have found out that he did not have a very good time with the person I sold him to. 

Max is on the left here :-

























Thanks for looking. x


----------



## cally6008 (3 February 2011)

Link to earlier thread - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=422545

(to give people more information)


----------



## marmalade76 (4 February 2011)

Thanks Cally.

BM has said the chap she sold him to was named Andy and the horse was sold in June 2006.


----------



## marmalade76 (21 March 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## pedilia (21 March 2011)

Do you know if he was pin fired?


----------



## marmalade76 (21 March 2011)

He wasn't when I owned him.


----------



## pedilia (21 March 2011)

Could this be him?


----------



## marmalade76 (21 March 2011)

Sadly not, Max's star was almost a triangle, wider at the bottom.


----------



## cally6008 (21 March 2011)

Equine Details - ASHILL EDWARD
Competition name(s)	
    [British Show Jumping Association] 	 FOXLYNCH BIG TIME
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1991
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Bay
Height	152cm
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	British Show Jumping Association
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	United Kingdom

British Show Jumping Association
Tel: 02476 698800
Fax: 02476 696685
www.bsja.co.uk
passports@bsja.co.uk

Have you asked the BSJA if they have current owner details for him ?


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2011)

I have, he hasn't been BS reg since 2004.


----------



## cally6008 (22 March 2011)

That's him being BSJA reg though, under the Foxlynch Big Time name

I'm on about his actual passport details being submitted to NED by the BSJA under the name of Ashill Edward 

(this isn't a performance record from bsja/ned, it's actual passport details)


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2011)

He was reg BS in 2004 under the name Ashill Edward, he was reg BS under Foxlynch before I owned him and was jumped in ponies, he was then measured under the name Ashill Edward (name given by breeder) and I suspect the owner at the time used the siluette on the JMB cert to get the passport.

Somehow I doubt that BS will give me details of the new owners, do you think I should ring them anyway?


----------



## cally6008 (22 March 2011)

They might pass message on for you or forward a letter

Anything is worth a try


----------



## marmalade76 (28 March 2011)

Think I may have found him.


----------



## marmalade76 (28 March 2011)

Does it look like the same horse, opinions?


----------



## cally6008 (28 March 2011)

Hard to tell without seeing a picture of your Max from the same side


----------



## Jane_Lou (28 March 2011)

Looks quite small in that picture?


----------



## marmalade76 (28 March 2011)

This was Max the day I tried him







Him a few months after some good grass


----------



## cally6008 (28 March 2011)

Hmm, I would say no it's not the same horse

Reasons are the other horse looks smaller (like jane put) and also the other horse has a lighter muzzle colour than your Max

I'm happy to be proven wrong though


----------



## marmalade76 (28 March 2011)

I hope you're right Cally, the horse is being offered for sale by, as far as I can tell, a low-end dealer.


----------



## Jane_Lou (28 March 2011)

Where abouts? PM me if you want - if its local I could always go and look and take more pics


----------



## marmalade76 (29 March 2011)

That's very kind of you JL, but the horse isn't actually advertised ATM, not sure how to get round that.


----------



## marmalade76 (29 March 2011)

Think they're near Newmarket.


----------



## Jane_Lou (29 March 2011)

I am away this weekend but if you find out any more Newmarket is only an hour ish from me so could go the following weekend if needs be - I can borrow a friend to come to make it look more legit as well


----------



## marmalade76 (29 March 2011)

Aww, cheers! Will let you know if I want to take it further.


----------



## marmalade76 (1 July 2011)

Trail went cold there so still looking.

Have more pics available now:-


----------



## laurenfb (5 April 2014)

Hi, 
I know this thread was started  a few years ago but I'm pretty sure I own the Max in your pictures! My family bought him in 2006. I've got his BS passport as mentioned in this thread. Here is a photo of him last summer, hopefully the link works! 
Let me know if you think it's him!


----------



## Bigbenji (5 April 2014)

Bumping as would love it to be the horse you were looking for after years!


----------



## marmalade76 (6 April 2014)

Yep, that looks like him! Trying to PM you, Lauren, but having trouble ATM. 

Thanks all x


----------

